# New Property Preservation Company Q and A



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, My names Sean. I am starting a new property preservation company in washington state. I have been a sub con for 4-5 years now and have been very discouraged with sub-con pricing that I have been receiving. I'm getting 25$ on grass re-cuts, 20$ on lock changes, 50$ on wints. and then come the chargebacks which have been killing me. Im ready to step up, even if it means taking on a national company that pays better allowables in order for me to build capitol on my buisness

Does anyone reccomend a national with higher allowables then what I listed im getting paid now? 

Or any company you could reccomend that has good allowables for there work completed?

If there is any company on here that is looking for a sub-con in washington state to service Whatcom, Skagit, Island and Snohomish counties that can pay me higher then the allowables im currently receiving? If so, IM READY TODAY. Just as long as you can keep me busy year round. 

Sean Tamman 
Mr.Odd-Jobs
[email protected] 
360-820-0832


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

It's tough out there now. What your getting is about what everyone wants to pay,nothing. Try to hook some local reo brokers and agents then watch those prices double.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply! It really means alot to me. So, if/when I do hook those local agents, do I have my own set of alloables for each thing needing done at a property, or do they have there own allowables?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

*Regarding Nationals*

Who's who in nationals is pretty easy to find. Google a preservation conference, see who the sponsors are, whalaa. List of nationals. Takes about a day or two to apply to all of them.

I think your getting to the party pretty late. More companies are leaving this business than entering. Not that you can't get in of course.

Consider, how many companies have already applied to Safeguard, FAS, Corelogic, MCS, Altisource, Cyprexx etc. Answer: A lot.

The economy sucks and you want to make a good living. I get it. We all do. So you need to do what is necessary to make it.

So your going to have to figure out how to leapfrog all of them. Answer: An online application isn't the answer.

You need to sell yourself to them which requires a long courtship. For example, if you want Corelogic, and you call them up, they aren't going to give away half the state your first phone call. 

Next thing is you need to cover a big area to be considered by a national. They stopped using local vendors about 2 years ago and they only want to deal with 5 vendors total per state. If that much.

Your best bet is going to a conference where they are all gathered, bring a resume that costs you about $10 each (glossy folder, nice artwork etc) and you looking at 10 possible sales. Skip the meetings. Your there for one reason, sales. If the price is too high, like this one in Vegas, go anyhow and crash it. If you cant get in, it only cost you $150 plane ticket and a day or two. If you can wait to August, the NAMFS conference is the best one.

Many here will argue that nationals screw you over. Some do. Most don't. If your experienced, you can avoid screwing. The biggest problem with vendors is oftentimes, they aren't business people first.

You can read the posts here and easily see who is and isn't.

I make 5 phone calls everyday for sales. They start from top to bottom, clients I really want down to clients who I know nothing about such as a realtor.

I was with First American, before they spun off Corelogic. In 2002, First American never gave me more than 1 job per month (but always a dousy). I called them for 3 years, every week, before they made me a primary vendor. 

A great gift to send is a bamboo plant. They dont die easily, people remember them, they are pretty neutral compared to sweets, booze, strip dancers (joking, almost). And they are cheap ($35 delivered). 

I called Safeguard from 2007 to 2009, every week before they hired me. Of course, I quit 6 weeks later. Another story.

Point is, if you want to be a successful businessperson, you need to realize there are 2 jobs or more. Only one of them is picking up trash and changing locks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

*Realtor work*



locsaint said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! It really means alot to me. So, if/when I do hook those local agents, do I have my own set of alloables for each thing needing done at a property, or do they have there own allowables?


I would follow the HUD guideline pricing to be safe. With realtors, your getting paid market price. If someone can do it for less, as good as you, they will go there.

All realtors care about is speed and accuracy. They are also ego-ists. They love to be stroked. They couldnt care less what you have to say so save your babble for someone else once your in with them.

They also love free ****. We give a free lockbox for every realtor job we get. No matter the size of job. We pay $11 for a lockbox from US Hardware, and it sucks when you give one away for doing a $40 lockchange, at a moments notice. However, realtors hire us for multi-$1000 jobs pretty frequently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

*Property Preservation Pricing and Vendor Applications*

You should be signing up for as many national companies as possible in order to maximize your chances of success. You already know more about pricing than half of the property preservation vendors out there. Use this knowledge and ask questions and do some research on the national's websites. Here is a list of national property preservation company vendor applications. Here is a link to a database of HUD's property preservation pricing for each individual state. Keep in mind that the nationals normally pay you 75% of the allowable amount. Anyone trying to offer you less than 75% is just working with a national and trying to sub-contract the jobs out. By knowing the how much you can get the jobs done for (your cost) and knowing how much your client is receiving, you may be able to negotiate with anyone who offers you less than 75%. Hope it helps.


----------

